
People fall off a 'humor cliff' when they start working - ALee
http://www.businessinsider.com/people-fall-off-a-humor-cliff-when-they-start-working-2017-7
======
davidy123
I wish the article would talk about the difference between laugh-evoking
humour and sarcasm. I work in a project where sarcasm is often used. People
don't laugh at it, it's not always clear how the "joke" is intended
(especially across cultures), and it just tends to lower everyone's
expectation in an accumulation of wry perspectives. Skimming the topic of
sarcasm from Wikipedia, it's clear there are a lot of drawbacks.

------
GoodDreams
The workplace is full of people ready to report you to HR. I can't say I'm
enjoying the weather without fear of disciplinary action.

------
PrunJuice
An interviewer once told me "You were selected because I liked a joke you put
in your resume.", essentially telling me my application was a joke. Needless
to say, I didn't get the job.

~~~
AndyNemmity
I've done a ton of interviews, and I wonder if someone is quoting some
offhanded comment I made without thinking as some meaningful aspect of the
interview.

Not saying that happened in your situation, but it's a reminder of the
importance of our statements, I couldn't remember a single thing I've ever
said in an interview, but someone else surely does.

------
nickthemagicman
I've noticed that I'm alot funnier on social media and get alot more responses
when I'm in between jobs.

------
zaque1213
Author advises business person not to make others the butt of a joke, then
makes fun of all business persons for not being funny and not understanding
what a good metaphor is.

~~~
cholantesh
They advise that leaders should not make subordinates the butt of jokes.
That's much more specific.

------
jgowdy
I just don't want to get fired / sued.

